# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  WANNABE, heres your ava bro...

## bigkev

.

----------


## Capital X

I see you have opted for the pre-belly button explosion pic.

----------


## bigkev

yea. i wonder if he has a hernia ?

----------


## GhostFace

Haven´t Ruhl commented the "hernia thingy"...?

I remember something about he has gone through one surgery alreay, and is up for one more?

----------


## Capital X

I wouldn't be surprised if an alien crawled out of his belly on stage on day.

Capital X

----------


## GhostFace

> I wouldn't be surprised if an alien crawled out of his belly on stage on day.




IIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkk.............that would be a sight wouldn´t it !??!

----------


## wannabe

big k

----------

